
Use SQLite for public databases instead of CSV - sprague
https://trackchanges.postlight.com/big-data-small-effort-b62607a43a8c
======
karmakaze
Datasette is a great idea. Just wish the SQL parser was more strict. The
following produce results which aren't exactly expected:

    
    
      select breed, count(*) from [Adelaide-City-Council-dog-registrations-2013]
      order by count(*) desc
    
      select breed, count(*) from [Adelaide-City-Council-dog-registrations-2013]
      group by breed, order by count(*) desc
    

The well formed, unsurprising query is:

    
    
      select breed, count(*) from [Adelaide-City-Council-dog-registrations-2013]
      group by breed order by count(*) desc

